# Nutcracker christmas tree



## MNBallet (Sep 3, 2008)

the Minnesota Ballet is starting the process of re-designing it's Nutcracker ballet and the director would like to have the growing christmas tree have some sort of 3d element to it. I'm looking for people that have worked with one and thier opinions. I'd love to learn what you thought was a mistake before I make it too, or what you know works. I'm not too keen on the idea of a 3d tree for a touring show. I'd love any pics or videos if you have them. 

Thanks,
Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet
[email protected]


----------



## bobgaggle (Oct 20, 2008)

When I was in the nutcracker, with a local ballet company. We had a 2D growing tree. It wasn't supposed to look very realistic, so they used 1/2 PVC ribs that were slid into horizontal pockets every 18 inches or so up the tree. Since the space didn't have a fly system, they had two linesets for making it grow and fly. 

When it grew, a center line simply pulled on the top of the tree, allowing the rest of the fabric on the ground (hidden by gift boxes) to raise as well. Once it reached it's full height, the two lines that were attached to the bottom PVC pipe were hauled out, and the whole thing collapsed up on itself as it flew out.

To make it 3D, all you'd have to do is bend the PVC into a nice curve (you only need to see the front of the tree?) and apply the same concept

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## avkid (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe the one we used is made out of graduated steel rings draped in fabric and decorated.
A small motor above it pulls up the nylon line in the center to make it "grow".


----------

